# Mystikal Fire!



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mystikal Fire has arrived! She is a little cutie and has had a HUGE play already! Our son and daughter came over to "visit" (*ahem* see the new kitten)...well our son did return Luna to us tonight too! Mystik played with everyone, gobbled her raw food, and is now sleeping under "her" bed in "her" room. Luna has seen her already (both held in arms) and gave her the requisite "bigger cat" hiss. 

First photos.....


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

New kitten! She's beautiful!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hooray!! Welcome home, little Mysti!! So happy for you, let the kitten galloping begin!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, She's Adorable!! :thumbup::thumbup:
The kitty gymnastics will be beginning soon!!
Nothing like the sound of "thunder paws" as they get to zooming 
around!! 
Sharon


----------



## SnowCat (Sep 13, 2012)

LOVE those markings! Way cute! :love2


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

What a sweetie!!! She is bengal no doubt...right?
I love kittens!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

She is adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh she is lovely. Can't wait to see photos and videos of the two together


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yes, she is a purebred Bengal...our second female Bengal kitten. She is very friendly....purring at me, letting me rub her over, making noises while she eats, and only cries at the door. Luna isn't too sure about Mystikal yet...had her in there on top of a dresser to "supervise" a play session, but she only gave hisses to Mystikal (less hisses and more interest than yesterday, so some improvement).


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She is adorable! Love her little spots!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a little beauty! Luna will soon realize she has a wonderful built-in playmate, stop hissing and start frolicking. rcat


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Gave Luna and Mystikal some meet and greet time....they had some hiss and growl at each other...then Mystikal decided to play chase Luna then run away. There was some good natured swatting (no claws were out) and lots of running and chasing. Mystikal definitely gave the submissive stances and Luna backed down each time. After an hour of chasing, I put them both in their separate rooms to rest....a couple "let me out" howls later and both are curled under their beds sound asleep. Good first start! Luna is definitely saying "I am boss here" and Mystikal has no problems with that as long as someone is playing with her!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mystik and Luna had a couple really BIG play sessions today. They are absolutely adorable....Mystik will run up to Luna, stop, then Luna will chase her. Then Mystik will chase Luna. They puff their tails, do that funky sideways hop, and give no-claw taps to each other. Haven't managed to get any really good photos or video to share yet...they are too fast and all we get are blurry photos...and when trying to video them, they run under the couch every single time!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mochas Mommy said:


> They puff their tails, do that funky sideways hop, and give no-claw taps to each other. Haven't managed to get any really good photos or video to share yet...they are too fast and all we get are blurry photos...and when trying to video them, they run under the couch every single time!


Haha, I do remember those blurry picture days! I also loooooove it when kitties do that hilarious "crab walk"! :grin: It's just so freaking funny, especially when they're so little! I look forward to hearing all your adventures of your two curious kittens! And I know you'll have lots of photos and vids of their interactions sooner or later! :razz:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mystik and Luna played and played and played today. 
Mystik swatting at Luna under the couch. 


Mystik poking her head out from under the couch to see if she could surprise Luna.


Luna watching Mystik to figure out the best time to give a good chase!


A video of Mystik and Luna....best I could get tonight! You have to click on the thumbnail to open the videos.


Luna was so busy trying to keep track of Mystik, she barely touched her supper. Mystik, however, gobbled her chicken and then decided to help herself to Luna's chicken!


Luna finally figured out what was going on and went to reclaim her dinner. I caught that one on video!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh so verrrrry adorable! Each moment is precious watching Luna & Mystic interact with each other! 

I was going to ask how you'd able to tell them apart as they both grow but Luna has some very distinct patterns and she is a bit bigger, so it's not difficult at all!:wink


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
LOL! Love the "Hoppy" dance kittens do, when they're playing!
Also the wiggle butt movement, as they're winding up for a dash!!
Very, very Precious!! 
It looks like they are off to a Great start with each other!!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna is a lighter brown colour and she has little rings around her eyes...kind of like glasses! Luna has a very high pitched mew. Mystik is a darker reddish brown and a very deep/hoarse sounding mew. 

Luna is only bigger right now as she is 5 weeks older. I just weighed Mystik and she is slightly heavier than Luna was at her age. Both are being raw fed so hopefully no overweight kitties here!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OH. MY. GOSH. Sooooo cute!!! The pics of her with her paw up trying to swat something and her little face peeking out from under the couch are too adorable for words. 

The videos are being slow to load, so I'll have to look at those later. I'm so glad that they're already playing with each other! Looking forward to more pics and videos!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

More Luna/Mystik overload....

Mystik on the cat tree...


Luna and Mystik playing...in this photo you can see the difference between them easier. We call Luna the "cool" kitten as her colouring is almost silvery and she is, of course, still bigger than Mystik. Mystik is our "hot" fire cat with the reddish/brown colouring and, of course, is smaller (probably not for long as she gobbles her food and then steals Luna's noms too!).


Mystik's turn in the pink cube. They both LOVE this cube; I am tempted to put dice markings on it and see what they "roll" as it rolls down the hallways!


Finally, I was vacuuming and washing floors and seen the two of them...couldn't resist videoing this one. At the time of the video, they had only known each other 3.5 days!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are so sweet together! Already grooming each other!!

And LOL, I think it would be hilarious to put dots on the pink cube and see the rolling dice!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ooh, I think I love that cuddle video best! It's so adorable to see them snuggled close to each other in the cat tree! 

I am so loving these photos and videos!:smile:


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mystik is a sweetie, and they are so cute playing together! For some reason I can't see the cuddle video, not sure why. :neutral:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Does it not show up as a thumbnail? If you see a thumbnail, click on it and it should work.


----------

